# Audio For Gateway W350A Xp



## DarkGamer (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I downgraded my Gateway Vista Home Premium to a warez-ded XP Lite which came with practically no drivers. So it's been like forever since then, and I managed to get my USB drivers working and my display, but I have no sound whatsoever. 

My model number (according to the back of my laptop) "W350A" I was running Home Premium. 

Every time I try a driver it pops up with a "Found new hardware" box, and when I restart never works :upset::upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this site does not offer help with pirated software


----------

